# endless geneaologies



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

1 Timothy 1 speaks of false teachers who "devote themselves to myths and endless genealogies." 

What is this talking about?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2005)

JFB Commentary:



> 4. fables--legends about the origin and propagation of angels, such as the false teachers taught at Colosse (Col 2:18-23). "Jewish fables" (Tit 1:14). "Profane, and old wives' fables" (1Ti 4:7; 2Ti 4:4).
> genealogies--not merely such civil genealogies as were common among the Jews, whereby they traced their descent from the patriarchs, to which Paul would not object, and which he would not as here class with "fables," but Gnostic genealogies of spirits and aeons, as they called them, "Lists of Gnostic emanations" [ALFORD]. So TERTULLIAN [Against Valentinian, c. 3], and IRENÃ†US [Preface]. The Judaizers here alluded to, while maintaining the perpetual obligation of the Mosaic law, joined with it a theosophic ascetic tendency, pretending to see in it mysteries deeper than others could see. The seeds, not the full-grown Gnosticism of the post-apostolic age, then existed. This formed the transition stage between Judaism and Gnosticism. "Endless" refers to the tedious unprofitableness of their lengthy genealogies (compare Tit 3:9). Paul opposes to their "aeons," the "King of the aeons (so the Greek, 1Ti 1:17), whom be glory throughout the aeons of aeons." The word "aeons" was probably not used in the technical sense of the latter Gnostics as yet; but "the only wise God" (1Ti 1:17), by anticipation, confutes the subsequently adopted notions in the Gnostics' own phraseology.
> questions--of mere speculation (Ac 25:20), not practical; generating merely curious discussions. "Questions and strifes of words" (1Ti 6:4): "to no profit" (2Ti 2:14); "gendering strifes" (2Ti 2:23). "Vain jangling" (1Ti 1:6, 7) of would-be "teachers of the law."
> godly edifying--The oldest manuscripts read, "the dispensation of God," the Gospel dispensation of God towards man (1Co 9:17), "which is (has its element) in faith." CONYBEARE translates, "The exercising of the stewardship of God" (1Co 9:17). He infers that the false teachers in Ephesus were presbyters, which accords with the prophecy, Ac 20:30. However, the oldest Latin versions, and IRENÃ†US and HILARY, support English Version reading. Compare 1Ti 1:5, "faith unfeigned."


----------



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

That is helpful, thanks. What is the "JFB commentary?"


----------



## raderag (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> That is helpful, thanks. What is the "JFB commentary?"



http://cf.blueletterbible.org/commentaries/comm_author.cfm?AuthorID=7

*Jamieson, Fausett & Brown* The commentaries of Robert Jamieson, A.R. Fausset & David Brown were originally published in 1871. In accordance with Scripture, we have built carefully on the foundation of others, and have added links to the Blue Letter Bible.


----------



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

INteresting. The reference to Philo helped me uncover this, which is interesting:




> Philo, a learned Alexandrian Jew who wrote a little before Paul's time, built up a whole system on genealogies. The names in the genealogies with him represented the various conditions of the soul. Some have supposed that Paul refers to some foolish fancies of the Gnostics, but those were of later date.



On the surface seems more likely than gnosticism, given the refernece to "Jewish" fables.


----------



## JKLeoPCA (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 1 Timothy 1 speaks of false teachers who "devote themselves to myths and endless genealogies."
> 
> What is this talking about?




When I read this verse it always seems to remind me of the movie _Braveheart_. When back from a battle all the leaders of the various clans want Wallace to recognize "their papers" which, according the the arguments that breaks out, is about proper linage.


----------



## Grinch (Aug 28, 2005)

I always thought it was talking about Mormons.


----------



## just_grace (Aug 28, 2005)

*JFB...*



> _Originally posted by Scott_
> That is helpful, thanks. What is the "JFB commentary?"



You can a module of it with E-Sword.

E-Sword Commentaries...


----------

